# Get off my horse. Now.



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I say bravo, on telling her where to stick it. Certainly doesn't sound like she was what your horse deserves!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like someone who just wanted a free ride. I hate ignorant people like that, ugh.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

thats ridiculous !


----------



## charlicata (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm kind of surprised you let her on your horse at all...even if you needed to rehome her right away. Especially after the cinching deal. You're a much nicer person than I would have been!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

charlicata said:


> I'm kind of surprised you let her on your horse at all...even if you needed to rehome her right away. Especially after the cinching deal. You're a much nicer person than I would have been!


 
Trust me, I almost didn't. I just kinda hoped she'd have a little more sene once she was in the saddle. Hmph.


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

You have more tolerance than I would have. I don't like anybody riding my horses and that even counts for my friend who is experienced with horses, though I don't mind when my trainer rides her. I wouldn't have let her near my horses lol. Sorry you ahd to go through that though! =)


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Unbelievable what some people will do. I would not have let her on my horse for sure if she couldn't even tack up properly. You were ubberly forgiving and patient!!


----------



## Rowzy (Mar 1, 2010)

Im surprised you had so much patience. I wouldn't have let her on my horse after all that.


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't know you, and if you hadn't said you had a short temper I would have never known. With all that said, I think you handled that really nicely and it doesn't sound bitchy at all. Actually, you sound very patient. I would have said no to riding since she didn't come in riding apparel (shoes) and I would have also insisted on a helmet just to be a brat at that moment. Had she gotten hurt on your horse on your property, it could have been ugly so I would have been a lot more nasty than you.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Bravo! I would have stopped her at the crappy saddle part! Haha I woulda been like "use my saddle or get off my property, ya jerk!" :lol:

And actually, I'm not too surprised about the steering and all that. I met a girl a few months ago (who claimed she used to own 7 horses and barrel race them), then had "the pleasure" of seeing her around horses, and saw her ride them. Well, this girl was flinching each time a horse stomped at a fly, she didn't know how to direct rein (which is more common than I had ever thought possible... weird stuff), and she had never cantered before. How did she do barrels without cantering? I have no idea. I was having a hard time believing that she had actually been around horses before so I asked her best friend who was in another of my classes, and evidently she grew up around hoses! Scary stuff, for sure.

I hope you find that perfect home for Honey! =)


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

That girl would not have come near my horses with her crappy saddle, and that alone showed enough ignorance to have her kicked off my property. Unless you have a person who has been out before and is serious about buying the horse and wants to test fit, there is no reason to bring your own for the first ride. You have the patience of a saint compared to me. Good luck in selling your horse!


----------



## SilverSpur (Mar 25, 2010)

i think you handled the situation very well. and were very patent(more than i would have been) and a applaud you for not just selling to anyone, i see a lot of this. 

i would have said sorry she's not for you when the girl was attempting to cinch up.

i have a vaulting barrel named sheepy that would be a good quiet mount for her. haha


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I've sold many horses over the years and I've had all sorts of people come out to look at them. If their saddle is a piece of junk , I stop right there and we don't go any further. I don't mean that it has to be custom made, but if it isn't safe I can't, in good conscious, allow a horse of mine to go to those buyers. In my mind, if they don't know good tack from bad, they don't know about taking care of a horse. 

Last year I had a buyer come out with a saddle that had the fenders held on with bailing twine, was dry rotted in places and I'm fairly certain the tree was broken (I didn't handle the saddle myself but there was a crease in the seat that shouldn't have been there). They claimed that this was a borrowed saddle - didn't matter, I "no sale" the horse.

Also, if I don't think the weight of the rider is proper for the horse I'm selling, I won't let them on. 

There is no telling for sure what will happen to your horse after the trailer lights go down the road but I do my best to at least give my horse a chance with a proper buyer.


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I agree, you were a lot more patient than I would have been. I don't even think I would have let her on to begin with.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Wouldn't have mattered about the saddle, because if I eyeballed her and knew she was too big for my pony, she'd never have gotten the chance to tack up.

You don't _have_ to let every idjit who 'wuvs horsies' ride one of yours. She was obviously a no-go right from the start, and I'd have had no trouble telling her that.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

If I saw her step out looking like you describe, "my pony" would unfortunately be lame with a mysterious hard to tell lameness, or some other excuse, sorry no rides hahah.

Sounds like you are awfully patient, I can't stand when people lie about ability or purpose. Just tell the truth and you will be happier!

Fingers crossed you can find Honey a nice home soon!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I think you were very patient.

I agree with the others. I would have found a reason (real or imagined) for her not to ride. If you can not say, 'you are simply too large for this pony' then make some excuse that the pony is lame or such.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

SorrelHorse said:


> Trust me, I almost didn't. I just kinda hoped she'd have a little more sene once she was in the saddle. Hmph.


SorrelHorse, when people show you their stupidity, take them at their word. LOL!

Agree with majority of posters, that "rider" wouldn't have been allowed near my horse, just for the horse's sake alone. 

Good luck to you and Honey.


----------



## Ktibb (Mar 24, 2010)

TheRoughrider21 said:


> You have more tolerance than I would have. I don't like anybody riding my horses and that even counts for my friend who is experienced with horses, though I don't mind when my trainer rides her. I wouldn't have let her near my horses lol. Sorry you ahd to go through that though! =)


 
Same here. My trainer is the first person that was allowed on my mare (also named Honey) since I've owned her (Coming up on 4 years now). My husband has been on her, but he wasn't allowed to touch the reins and I led him around the property, lol.

You handled it better than I would have!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

haha you should have got on after her and said, "hmmm nope, the horse isn't broken. it's you." 

On a more serious note, better luck next time! That must have been painful to watch.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah, i'd say you had the right reaction. The girl obviously had no riding sense or experience whatsoever to do stuff like that. although, if she really was riding those other thoroughbreds i feel really sorry for those horses. good thing you stepped in when you did and made her get off.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, I'll play the devil's advocate I guess. While it certainly sounds like this girl was NO match for the horse, I had a similar experience, except I was the one in the buyer's shoes! 

When I went out and looked to buy my Foxtrotter last fall, they had her pre-saddled and everything and had this really weird metal bosal on her head. I mean it looked just like a rawhide bosal, but it was metal. 

I couldn't steer her for the life of me. It didn't matter if I used one hand or two. I just couldn't get the hang of how to work that bosal thing and the horse wasn't going where I wanted. She was also used as a rental horse and had lead sides, so using leg aids didn't seem to do a thing. 

So the older guy that runs the rental program proceeds to give me a lesson. I felt like a total beginner! Now I am not a world class rider or anything, but I have been riding for about 15 years and manage to ride the trails, mostly by myself, almost every day the weather is good for 15 years without getting myself into much trouble. Anyway, the younger guy who was there, who was actually the horse trainer, told me the mare would neck rein and I didn't have to listen to the older guy so much because he didn't know the horse as well as he did. When I asked what bit to ride her in, he said a halter! 

So I bought the horse because it was one of those "buy her now or she goes to the auction next week" kind of things, and my long time horse friend told me she would buy the horse from me if she didn't work out. So we went and got a trailer and I bought myself a Foxtrotter. 

So as horrible as that all sounds, (and did I mention she had a foal at her side that they were selling separately?) I ended up with a REALLY nice trail horse who neck reins and has a really soft mouth and is really sweet and kind. We are working on leg aids and I even have her side-passing. She neck reins and direct reins (depending on what we are doing) great!

So I guess the point of the story is, I went out to buy a horse, I couldn't steer her and I'm sure they thought I was really ignorant, but it all worked out great. I still don't know what the deal was with the metal bosal. I think maybe the trainer used that on all the horses he was working. But she takes a mild bit great and I've had not a drop of trouble riding or steering her since I got her home.


----------



## Tina (Feb 2, 2010)

I have to agree with the others. I would have kicked her off my property if she couldn't even mount. Not to mention called her a freaking liar about riding thourobreds, etc.......... wow, the nerve of some people. But how often do we hear stories like this......someone standing in the stables bragging about their abilities then when you see them in action its a gong show......some peoples kids I tell ya!


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

i hope you gave her a kick up the backside on her way out :O


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

I agree with a lot of others. You were WAY too easy-going. I'd have stopped when she got out of the car, and said "Sorry, but my horse isn't fit to carry more than X pounds."

And why do heavy people also seem to choose big, heavy saddles? I'm certainly no featherweight (but as a six foot tall guy, I have some excuse ), but at least I looked for the lightest saddle I could reasonably afford - and if I could get carbon fiber and titanium tack, I would.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

So now, I'm sure she feels like a total *** after all of you saying what you "would have" done, or that the girl wouldn't have been allowed on the property. For some of you, it's true, but others, think about it. 

Fact is, if I were in a similar situation, I probably would have done the same thing she did. I would have let the girl try her out, helped her up, and then just told her something like, "You know, I don't think she's the horse for you." I wouldn't have had the guts to be either blunt, nor rude to someone, especially a brat, because I don't want the rumors and bad blood.

Really, I commend you for facing it as long as you could, giving her the benefit of the doubt, and eventually protecting the best interest for Honey. Good job!!!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

westonsma said:


> So now, I'm sure she feels like a total *** after all of you saying what you "would have" done, or that the girl wouldn't have been allowed on the property. For some of you, it's true, but others, think about it.
> 
> Fact is, if I were in a similar situation, I probably would have done the same thing she did. I would have let the girl try her out, helped her up, and then just told her something like, "You know, I don't think she's the horse for you." I wouldn't have had the guts to be either blunt, nor rude to someone, especially a brat, because I don't want the rumors and bad blood.
> 
> Really, I commend you for facing it as long as you could, giving her the benefit of the doubt, and eventually protecting the best interest for Honey. Good job!!!


 
Thanks...I didn't really want to be mean to her but her stupidity just killed me.


----------



## JustLeaveIt2Mya (Jun 6, 2009)

i give you kudo's... you are deff. not sounding bitchy at all you are worried about the welfare of your horse, and pretty disrespectful saying that to you...i'd think she'd try to make a good impression if she wanted to buy your horse! people are so very ignorant!


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx (Jan 17, 2010)

Man, if that happened to me I don't even think I'd get angry. I think I'd just laugh and tell them to leave. I mean, I'm sixteen, and I might not know /everything/ about horses, but if I'm going to do something I like, even if I'm not amazing, I'm not going to pretend to be, and I'm at least going to read up the "Idiot's Guide to What NOT to Do". 

I feel bad for Honey though. =[ Goodness.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

I would do the same thing cuz thats just sad for the pony


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Gee, you guys are really righteous.

Not so much the original poster, I actually think she handled it pretty well considering the awkwardness of the situation. 

Some of you other guys though, I can only hope aspire to your level of righteousness someday. :shock:


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Not being 'righteous' trailhorse, just saying if someone showed up who was obviously far too heavy for the animal in question, they'd get the, "I don't think this is the right horse for you" speech.

I certainly wouldn't call her a fat, lazy, ignorant hog. No need for that kind of language or disrespect.

Since my concerns are for the animal in my care, I don't owe any explanation to the person as to why I think they're not a suitable match.

Whether or not she grew up around horses is moot; for my particular animal this wouldn't be a good fit for a variety of reasons.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

westonsma said:


> So now, I'm sure she feels like a total *** after all of you saying what you "would have" done, or that the girl wouldn't have been allowed on the property. For some of you, it's true, but others, think about it.
> 
> Fact is, if I were in a similar situation, I probably would have done the same thing she did. I would have let the girl try her out, helped her up, and then just told her something like, "You know, I don't think she's the horse for you." I wouldn't have had the guts to be either blunt, nor rude to someone, especially a brat, because I don't want the rumors and bad blood.
> 
> Really, I commend you for facing it as long as you could, giving her the benefit of the doubt, and eventually protecting the best interest for Honey. Good job!!!


I don't think any of us were trying to make the OP feel like an ***. As a matter of fact most, if not all of the posts commend her on her patience. 

Trailrider, as to being righteous: I don't think anyone here is being righteous either. But not all of us are as tolerant as SorrelHorse was for our own reasons. 

I am NOT tolerant of people that don't have the knowledge or concern for animals but still want to *own* one, which is a huge difference from *caring for* one. In this situation, everyone walked away OK, but it doesn't always turn out like that. I probably would have told the girl right out that I didn't think the horse was for her after all. I would not have lied about the horse being lame, because that can come back to haunt you, but I would not have elaborated on my reasons why I would turn the girl away unless she pushed me for a response. That's not righteous, that's just the way it is.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't think you were being bitchy at all. Your first and foremost concern was the welfare of your horse, and that's the way it should be. Good on you for standing up to that brat. She had some nerve talking to you like that. Among everything else she did. Hope it goes better next time.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I would have told her to leave before she got in the saddle...Lol...kudos for having a bit more patience than I in that respect.


----------



## westonsma (May 19, 2009)

I know it was never the intention, lol. I just read them as if you were saying them to me, and I did feel like an *** for "not sticking up sooner" or "making her leave right off the bat."

I didn't mean to offend anyone else, either. It was just comment after comment said, "You handled it better than I did, I wouldn't have let her near my horses." I would have had mixed feelings if I were hearing those things for myself...


----------



## Brianna6432 (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh, no, I'd say you sounded perfectly fine! I would've been disappointed if you told her to politely get off. Haha, bravo!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

SorrelHorse said:


> I am absolutely fuming right now.
> 
> As some of you know, I've been trying to sell my little draft/pony mare, Honey. So I had this girl come out who seemed really interested. I didn't know much about her but she said she'd done barrel racing, pole bending, and hunter jumper so I just assued she had a little bit of horse sense, if nothing else.
> 
> ...


I have to admit, the way your thread was typed out was amusing to read. I could only picture it all in my mind as I was reading it :lol: oh God you poor thing. I only feel for you. Good for you for standing up for yourself. I have to admit I don't know I could have handled the situation any differently than you did.

Once again, another perfect example of how people are freaking insane. I deal with people like that every day at work, and believe me I feel I lose brain cells every time they come in proximity.

Good luck with the selling.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

mom2pride said:


> I would have told her to leave before she got in the saddle...Lol...kudos for having a bit more patience than I in that respect.


Yeeeeeeap. 

I was showing a sale horse to some people and the woman whose saddle I was using blatantly told me "Don't let any fat person in my saddle". She's German and very blunt. I had to laugh. Luckily the girl showed up and was average weight or else she would have been riding bareback!!


----------

